# say hi..



## TIGER (Nov 19, 2003)

Hello, just wanna say hello to all of u guys (girls?)! btw is there any man here? i feel dat there are many girlish talk here :wink: but its ok. Members of this forum are very nice. Someday i'll send my Anggora pic named Aurell.
Hey, all of u came from american huh?


----------



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

There are some men here....bean is one of them....

I am not a man, but, welcome anyway...


----------



## TIGER (Nov 19, 2003)

carealicious said:


> There are some men here....bean is one of them....
> 
> I am not a man, but, welcome anyway...


thx carealicious :wink: u're so nice. alicious, is dat da name of ur cat?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! Im a girl and from America.. How'd you ever guess? lol I believe we have people from different countries though. I know my other forums do!


----------



## TIGER (Nov 19, 2003)

Aonir said:


> Welcome to CatForum! Im a girl and from America.. How'd you ever guess? lol I believe we have people from different countries though. I know my other forums do!


Hi Aonir, how do u do? seems u're expert here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

WoW! I just noticed I had all my KittyHeads!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to forum ,man, hehe another fellow girl here from the US. Look forward to seeing some pics of your cat soon :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome, TIGER - where are you from?
I am from Romania but am living in the USA


----------

